# Making Extacy Pills?



## Charlieboi (Oct 29, 2008)

This may be aq stupid question i dont know!!?  , but I was wondering does any1 know how to make pills and if they have before? Can i do it?


----------



## Charlieboi (Oct 29, 2008)

anyone help please........?


----------



## Alien Train Wreck (Oct 29, 2008)

You need a pill press man,or you could get some gel capsules (from any health food store or online)and pack the powder in there.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 29, 2008)

You people are insane..................


----------



## peacemane420 (Oct 29, 2008)

people make that shit in there bathtubs man hahhaahha


----------



## BlazedUpPanda (Oct 29, 2008)

to press pills u need a propper pill press machine.. very expensive as they use 1000's psi pressure to compress the pills.. i looked into it already  i think there may be another but i couldnt find a binding agent that did what i needed.. do tell me if u figure out a way.. 
Panda


----------



## purplepeeper (Nov 3, 2008)

um... I think you are worried about the wrong thing. you can use gel caps or hell keep it as a powder. making it is the hard part. You would need a pretty decent understanding of chemical labrotory techniques, and access to the materials and reagents to make decent shit. Could you do it maybe. It isnt that terribly complicated. can you make acetometaphen? (tylenol) can you make ibuprophen? how bout isolate pure caffiene? if you said no to those than no you probably cant make it. 

A Complete MDMA Synthesis for the First Time Chemist - Grasscity.com Forums

I in no way endorse this method or make any claim that one should follow it, or for that matter that it would even yield decent shit. However, it does give you an idea of the chemistry involved. Nothing to complicated. But getting all the supplies would be tough.


----------



## KaleoXxX (May 20, 2009)

purplepeeper said:


> um... I think you are worried about the wrong thing. you can use gel caps or hell keep it as a powder. making it is the hard part. You would need a pretty decent understanding of chemical labrotory techniques, and access to the materials and reagents to make decent shit. Could you do it maybe. It isnt that terribly complicated. can you make acetometaphen? (tylenol) can you make ibuprophen? how bout isolate pure caffiene? if you said no to those than no you probably cant make it.
> 
> A Complete MDMA Synthesis for the First Time Chemist - Grasscity.com Forums
> 
> I in no way endorse this method or make any claim that one should follow it, or for that matter that it would even yield decent shit. However, it does give you an idea of the chemistry involved. Nothing to complicated. But getting all the supplies would be tough.



Untrue. i have made my own rolls before when i wanted to make a little extra money. the important thing is knowing the difference between a roll and an ecstasy pill. rolls are pills made with 1-2 parts MDA or MDMA and 4-9 parts other stuff. your avrage roll is made of a small amount of ecstasy and is cut and mixed with other drugs to cheapen production. other drugs in rolls are usualy (in order of my experence) methamphedamine, caffine, cocaine, speed, Tylenol, heroin, DXM and (my favorite cutter) pain medications

so lets go through a hypothetical. things you WOULD need: a few mollys (pure MDMA very expensave) a pill press some kind of pill crusher and some cheap powder form drugs and a scale that weighs fractions of grams. the first and hardest step would be to find a good sourse for the mollys. then you break it all up and put it in a bowl to mix it. weigh out .1-.5 of powdery MDMA/drug mix and dump it into the pill presser. it is more convincing if you have a symbol that is well known, but blanks ar ok for a first timer, its a bitch to make them and a "trademarked brand" symbol can be hard to get. the symbol goes on the bottom of the presser underneath (or on both sides for Gs up hoes down) of the powder. then you just press the pill and whalah! you have you first homemade roll. the first time i did this was years before i took any chemistry courses. it is easier to make rolls than it is to synthisize ecstasy as you dont need knowlage of chemistry or a lab for that matter.
its prity simple, but also not widespread knowlage. i just hope i didnt ruin someones busness by posting this. 

oh and i think its pointless to say, i made more than a little with this technique


----------



## hom36rown (May 20, 2009)

he is talking about actually synthesizing mdma, you are just talking about pressing stuff you bought into a pill. Also, there are no heroin pills, and very very rarely are there ever any cocaine pills.


----------



## shepj (May 20, 2009)

peacemane420 said:


> people make that shit in there bathtubs man hahhaahha


I hope you're kidding.


You would need a pill press to do this.. you can buy handheld ones that are used to make vitamins for relatively inexpensive.. otherwise gel capsules.


----------



## BudJunky (May 20, 2009)

hom36rown said:


> Also, there are no heroin pills


What do you think Oxycontin is? Not Oxycodone.. Oxycontin(O.C., Sizzle, 80's, 40's, etc.) Pretty close to herione, all opiates..


----------



## danrasta (May 20, 2009)

Ah jesus he asked if anyone knew how to E not if anyone new what he needed to do!


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 20, 2009)

Interesting Thread.


----------



## hom36rown (May 20, 2009)

BudJunky said:


> What do you think Oxycontin is? Not Oxycodone.. Oxycontin(O.C., Sizzle, 80's, 40's, etc.) Pretty close to herione, all opiates..


Well, those aren't heroin pills either, but what I meant was, ecstasy pills cut with heroin.


----------



## chitownsmoking (May 20, 2009)

just mix a lil meth with some zoloft or prozac and press it into colorfull pills with a nice logo


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 20, 2009)

You Guys Have Got Some Bad Minds.


----------



## shepj (May 20, 2009)

BudJunky said:


> What do you think Oxycontin is? Not Oxycodone.. Oxycontin(O.C., Sizzle, 80's, 40's, etc.) Pretty close to herione, all opiates..


Where do you dumb fucks learn about pharmaceuticals and street drugs, and who the fuck told you to open your mouth about opiate in an e thread? Oxycontin is oxycodone you touchhole.. and it's H E R O I N (no extra e goddamnit). All opiates are like heroin? WTF

I am so tired of stupid people on this site posting about shit they have no idea what they are talking about.. (Sorry, I am not pointing at anyone who does study and actually know their shit, but I get fed up of the people who don't).


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 20, 2009)

Wow. Oxycontin Is Oxycodone With Inert Binders. Oxycodone Is Synthezied From Thebaine A Chemical In Opium. Heroin Is A Semi-Synthetic Opiate Synthesized From Morphine. And If You Dont Know What Morphine Is Then Shepj I Completely Right You Are A Dumb-Fuck. All Of This Information Could Probably Be Found With Just A Little Research.


----------



## chitownsmoking (May 20, 2009)

pure mdma is cut with coke, heroin, pcp, or w/e they feel like putting into it. very few pills of ex are pure mdma if even mdma at all


----------



## growwwww (May 20, 2009)

IM TELLING YOU, IF YOU DO ECSTASY YOU WILL BE HOOKED ON CRYSTAL METH AND HEROIN INSTANTLY!


Its a fact, so no-one better say its not, im fed up of stupid people on this site saying shit about it ( eshfsodhfso )


----------



## shepj (May 20, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> pure mdma is cut with coke, heroin, pcp, or w/e they feel like putting into it. very few pills of ex are pure mdma if even mdma at all


There are ZERO reports of heroin (diacetylmorphine) ever being in an ecstasy pill - is it simply an urban legend. I have indeed heard of pcp, 2c-b, ketamine, methamphetamine, and various other adulterants though.

As to the latter, you're 100% on.. 
"very few pills of ex are pure mdma if even mdma at all".

Sad, but true.


----------



## chitownsmoking (May 20, 2009)

they do cut rolls with heron. ever hear of speedy or smacky pills? not just heroin but fentynal, all kinds of synthetic narcotics


----------



## shepj (May 20, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> they do cut rolls with heron. ever hear of speedy or smacky pills? not just heroin but fentynal, all kinds of synthetic narcotics


sure I have heard of them, but I've also heard of big foot... neither exist. Pure heroin, and any form of fentanyl cost multiple times more than that of mdma. 

Check pill reports.. dancesafe lists 1 containing heroin, but the reagents used would also make morphine and oxycodone false positive for heroin.


----------



## chitownsmoking (May 20, 2009)

lol pure heroin does cost alot like 60-90k a kilo. but you can cut it down and make one kilo into 30 and it will still get you high and sell 5-10$ bags of heroin. so looking at it like this it is cheap. .1 of a gram of pure heroin can kill u if ur not used to it. trust me people will put w/e into ex and sell it. and actualy mexican heroin and mexican fentynal are very cheap to buy.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 20, 2009)

And Poppy Seeds Give A False Positive For Opium. It's A Fucked Up System.


----------



## KaleoXxX (May 20, 2009)

hom36rown said:


> he is talking about actually synthesizing mdma, you are just talking about pressing stuff you bought into a pill. Also, there are no heroin pills, and very very rarely are there ever any cocaine pills.


actualy i can name 2 pills with heroin, green chenilles (sp?) and green cupids. Gs up (at least in my area) hav equal parts methamphetamine cocane and mda. but still what they put in them makes it more of a fucked up experence


----------



## chitownsmoking (May 20, 2009)

people will put anything in it for it to sell. and dumb ass kids will buy


----------



## hom36rown (May 20, 2009)

First of all, heroin is more expensive than MDMA, you do not cut pills with something that is more expensive, and less readily available. It does not make sense. Second, heroin is not very active when taken orally, its basically a waste of heroin. So, Not only would the manufacturer be losing money, he would basically be wasting perfectly good heroin. I have actually taken a fentanyl pill though, a pink rhino, man that was pretty gnarley, I never take opiates so this shit knocked me on my ass. I threw up, but I did not feel it coming, it just shot out of my mouth out of nowhere. But yeah, fentanyl pills are extremely rare. THere are 3 of them on ecsasydata.

here http://de1.erowid.org/ask/ask.cgiquery=ID=139.html


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 20, 2009)

Well That Should Answer All Questions About The Adulterants That Are Commonly Found In Ecstasy Tablets.


----------



## KaleoXxX (May 21, 2009)

ok first off the original question was how do you make rolls, not how do you synthesize the active ingredent. i stated clearly that the differenci is that they are cut with random street drugs. (looks like i forgot to mention special K and pcp, but i have never seen these stupid-paris-hilton drugs so there furthest from my mind) if your the guy hung up on the fact that PER GRAM heroin is too expensive to spend on mixing with your roll batch, then i will revise the hypothetical roll making scenario more detailed and as if heroin was one of the drugs used (in the following paragraph). a gram of uncut heroin can easily go for $100+, however even to the most helplessly addicted dope fiend a whole Gram of uncut shit has overdose writen all over it.
so you get your hands on 3 100mg mollys weighing between 1g and 1.3 (depending on what else is in it)$20ea lets say i got we deal all 3 for $50. then you get your hands on a cheap gram of crystal meth $60 more if its ice meth but were playing it cheap. then we buy the heroin, and since its expensave were olny gonna get a .7 of untamperd shit for $80. for color and substance we can ad half a gram of baby formula, a half of a tums or maybe a 10 mg vicodin or something. all together we have around 5.2 grams of powderd roll mixture that cost us $190 to make and were only gonna make single stack pills weighing .1 a piece. weigh out the right amount and then press it. if you sell the pills yourself for 10 a piece we could make well over $500 and this was a small scale example.
i hope this clears up the confusion and ignorance


----------



## KaleoXxX (May 21, 2009)

hom36rown said:


> First of all, heroin is more expensive than MDMA, you do not cut pills with something that is more expensive, and less readily available. It does not make sense. Second, heroin is not very active when taken orally, its basically a waste of heroin. So, Not only would the manufacturer be losing money, he would basically be wasting perfectly good heroin. I have actually taken a fentanyl pill though, a pink rhino, man that was pretty gnarley, I never take opiates so this shit knocked me on my ass. I threw up, but I did not feel it coming, it just shot out of my mouth out of nowhere. But yeah, fentanyl pills are extremely rare. THere are 3 of them on ecsasydata.
> 
> here http://de1.erowid.org/ask/ask.cgiquery=ID=139.html


heroin is quite potent any way you take it compared to any other opiates. fentanol patches or pills are rathe expensive too, so by your logic it would not be lucrative to make these gnarly pink rhinos. high dose fentanol and like OC 120s are the only things that could be stonger than dope. i can imagine someone who never did opiates taking two of your rhinos dancing and raving around for an hour then looking over to a friend and projectily vomiting all over them, exorsist style. then apologise and go back to raving


----------



## shepj (May 21, 2009)

KaleoXxX said:


> heroin is quite potent any way you take it compared to any other opiates. fentanol patches or pills are rathe expensive too, so by your logic it would not be lucrative to make these gnarly pink rhinos. high dose fentanol and like OC 120s are the only things that could be stonger than dope. i can imagine someone who never did opiates taking two of your rhinos dancing and raving around for an hour then looking over to a friend and projectily vomiting all over them, exorsist style. then apologise and go back to raving


I agree with a bit, it costs too much to put in heroin or fentanyl. As to heroin being strong compared to other opiates/opioids, not really. Heroin is double the strength of morphine, about on par with oxycodone, significantly weaker than hydromorphone, oxymorphone, levorphanol, buprenophine, and roughly 1/50th the potency of the current prescribed fentanyl (not including even stronger designer, street fentalyls).


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 21, 2009)

Hmmm. Hmmm.


----------



## hom36rown (May 21, 2009)

KaleoXxX said:


> heroin is quite potent any way you take it compared to any other opiates. fentanol patches or pills are rathe expensive too, so by your logic it would not be lucrative to make these gnarly pink rhinos. high dose fentanol and like OC 120s are the only things that could be stonger than dope. i can imagine someone who never did opiates taking two of your rhinos dancing and raving around for an hour then looking over to a friend and projectily vomiting all over them, exorsist style. then apologise and go back to raving


Heroin is an utter waste when taken orally, you will need a much larger dose to achieve the same effects as smoking/snorting/slamming. True, Fentanyl is expensive, but fentanyl can also be manufactured in a laboratory if you have the precursors and an organic chemist handy for relatively cheap, well at least I'd imagine so. I doubt someone actually bought fentanyl to cut their pills with, I would assume it was synthesized. Perhaps the lab that was making the MDMA, was also in the business of making other drugs such as fentanyl, who knows. As for your little scenarios you laid out, well, yeah, thats not gonna cut it. You see, people dont just go out and buy a couple grams of stuff to make pills, the people manufacturing the pills are usually the people synthesizing the product(or at the very least, close associates of). So you say a gram of meth is $60, which I guess sounds ok if its ice, but keep in mind here, an organic chemist could easily make a pound of meth with, what, like $5 worth of pseudo lol. You cannot just make heroin. So yeah, thats not gonna fly.


----------



## StreetRider (May 21, 2009)

Did he say crush up some mollys? bLack mollies? Speeders? That is an amphetamine. Same family, but not MDMA.

A "Roll" is a slang term for any generic pill containing MDMA.

Please understand that X takes more skill than Mth. If you make it wrong it is a horrible poison that causes symptoms like Parkensons.


Just me 2 cents.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 21, 2009)

He's Right You Know.


----------



## hom36rown (May 21, 2009)

StreetRider said:


> Did he say crush up some mollys? bLack mollies? Speeders? That is an amphetamine. Same family, but not MDMA.
> 
> A "Roll" is a slang term for any generic pill containing MDMA.
> 
> ...


Molly is MDMA


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 21, 2009)

MDMA Synthesis=Pain In The Ass


----------



## hom36rown (May 21, 2009)

Hmmmmm. Is That So?


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 21, 2009)

Yup. Yup. Yup.


----------



## shepj (May 21, 2009)

The synthesis for MDMA is relatively easy actually.. making pharmaceutical quality methamphetamine and making pure MDMA take about the same knowledge. We're not talking about bathtub pseudoephedrine reductions via RP & Hydroiodic acid, but actually clean, high quality methamphetamine.

MDMA is rather simple.. obtain MDP2P (not difficult, a few ways to do so) and simply do a reduction (PdCl2 + CuCl2.. I'm sure you could use like Al/Hg instead). It's actually pretty straight forward. 

I have never heard of a poison being produced as a biproduct... the only drugs I know of that causes parkinson's disease is MPPP or MPTP (neither are easy to make). And people who haven't taken organic chemistry probably aren't trying to make MDMA (it's not street meth).


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 21, 2009)

Still A Pain In The Ass.

Commonly Known Hypothetical Method.
http://www.erowid.org/archive/rhodium/chemistry/brightstar.mdma.html


----------



## shepj (May 21, 2009)

Oh I agree.. anything besides flicking my lighter is a pain in the ass lol, but it could be done with 2 yrs of college chem and the tek in hand .


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 21, 2009)

I'd Take A LSD Synthesis Anyday. Better Payout.


----------



## shepj (May 21, 2009)

I can't plus rep you again.. I need a new account for everytime you say something kickass .


----------



## KaleoXxX (May 21, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> I'd Take A LSD Synthesis Anyday. Better Payout.


o ya! i would definatly rather know how to make lsd than how to make cheapo rolls. its just a matter of exposure. im sure if i hung out with Timothy Leary instead of hoodrats i would be telling you guys the secret to lsd 25. but instead im telling people how cheap dangerous rolls are produced by people who need extra cash. if you dont agree with my method (it is morally wrong but factual none the less) dont say it isnt true, because belive it or not IT HAPPENED. the pills were made and sold and profited on. some people may have complaied about a bunk pill here and there but we never killed anyone. as for brain damage, ecstasy dose that anyways, one style of production cant be blamed


----------



## hom36rown (May 21, 2009)

Heres an interview I found. These 3 guys made it with no lab experience, definitely seems like a pain in the ass w/o the proper equipment. A fume hood would certainly come in handy.http://ecstasy.org/info/manufacture.html


> [FONT=arial, helvetica]Have you ever thought about making your own E? I talked to some people who carried that thought right through to a good quality product.
> 
> _How did you start?_
> Three of us spent about 3 years planning &shyp; reading up syntheses; finding equipment and buying materials. None of us had any previous laboratory experience apart from my school chemistry, and we didn't know anyone in the business. We just liked Ecstasy and decided to do it.
> ...


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 21, 2009)

*LSD SYNTHESIS* : A solution of 6.7 g KOH in 100 mL H2O, under an inert atmosphere and magnetically stirred, was brought to 75 °C, and 10 g ergotamine tartrate (ET) added. The reaction mixture turned yellow as the ergotamine went into solution over the course of 1 h. The stirring was continued for an additional 3 h. The reaction mixture was cooled to about 10 °C with an external ice bath, and acidified to a pH of about 3.0 by the dropwise addition of 2.5 N H2SO4. White solids started to appear early in the neutralization; approximately 60 mL of sulfuric acid was required. The reaction mixture was cooled overnight, the solids removed by filtration, and the filter cake washed with 10 mL Et2O. The dry solids were transferred to a beaker, suspended in 50 mL 15 % ammonia in anhydrous ethanol, stirred for 1 h, and separated by decantation. This extraction was repeated, and the original decantation and the second extract combined and filtered to remove a few hundred milligrams of unwanted solids. The clear filtrate was stripped of solvent under vacuum, the residual solids dissolved in 50 mL of 1% aqueous ammonia, and this solution was acidified as before with 2.5 N H2SO4. The precipitated solids were removed by filtration and washed with Et2O until free of color. After drying under vacuum to a constant weight, there was obtained 3.5 g of d-lysergic acid hydrate, which should be stored in a dark, sealed container.

A suspension of 3.15 g d-lysergic acid hydrate and 7.1 g of diethylamine in 150 mL CHCl3 was brought to reflux with stirring. With the external heating removed, there was added 3.4 g POCl3 over the course of 2 min, at a rate sufficient to maintain refluxing conditions. The mixture was held at reflux for an additional 5 min, at which point everything had gone into solution. After returning to room temperature, the solution was added to 200 mL of 1 N NH4OH. The phases were separated, the organic phase dried over anhydrous MgSO4, filtered, and the solvent removed under vacuum. The residue was chromatographed over alumina with elution employing a 3:1 C6H6/CHCl3 mixture, and the collected fraction stripped of solvent under hard vacuum to a constant weight. This free-base solid can be recrystallized from benzene to give white crystals with a melting point of 87-92 °C. IR (in cm-1): 750, 776, 850, 937 and 996, with the carbonyl at 1631. The mass spectrum of the free base has a strong parent peak at mass 323, with sizable fragments at masses of 181, 196, 207 and 221.

This base was dissolved in warm, dry MeOH, using 4 mL per g of product. There was then added dry d-tartaric acid (0.232 g per g of LSD base), and the clear warm solution treated with Et2O dropwise until the cloudiness did not dispel on continued stirring. This opaqueness set to a fine crystalline suspension (this is achieved more quickly with seeding) and the solution allowed to crystallize overnight in the refrigerator. Ambient light should be severely restricted during these procedures. The product was removed by filtration, washed sparingly with cold methanol, with a cold 1:1 MeOH/Et2O mixture, and then dried to constant weight. The white crystalline product was lysergic acid diethylamide tartrate with two molecules of methanol of crystallization, with a mp of about 200 °C with decomposition, and weighed 3.11 g (66%). Repeated recrystallizations from methanol produced a product that became progressively less soluble, and eventually virtually insoluble, as the purity increased. A totally pure salt, when dry and when shaken in the dark, will emit small flashes of white light.


----------



## hom36rown (May 21, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> *LSD SYNTHESIS* : A solution of 6.7 g KOH in 100 mL H2O, under an inert atmosphere and magnetically stirred, was brought to 75 °C, and 10 g ergotamine tartrate (ET) added. The reaction mixture turned yellow as the ergotamine went into solution over the course of 1 h. The stirring was continued for an additional 3 h. The reaction mixture was cooled to about 10 °C with an external ice bath, and acidified to a pH of about 3.0 by the dropwise addition of 2.5 N H2SO4. White solids started to appear early in the neutralization; approximately 60 mL of sulfuric acid was required. The reaction mixture was cooled overnight, the solids removed by filtration, and the filter cake washed with 10 mL Et2O. The dry solids were transferred to a beaker, suspended in 50 mL 15 % ammonia in anhydrous ethanol, stirred for 1 h, and separated by decantation. This extraction was repeated, and the original decantation and the second extract combined and filtered to remove a few hundred milligrams of unwanted solids. The clear filtrate was stripped of solvent under vacuum, the residual solids dissolved in 50 mL of 1% aqueous ammonia, and this solution was acidified as before with 2.5 N H2SO4. The precipitated solids were removed by filtration and washed with Et2O until free of color. After drying under vacuum to a constant weight, there was obtained 3.5 g of d-lysergic acid hydrate, which should be stored in a dark, sealed container.
> 
> A suspension of 3.15 g d-lysergic acid hydrate and 7.1 g of diethylamine in 150 mL CHCl3 was brought to reflux with stirring. With the external heating removed, there was added 3.4 g POCl3 over the course of 2 min, at a rate sufficient to maintain refluxing conditions. The mixture was held at reflux for an additional 5 min, at which point everything had gone into solution. After returning to room temperature, the solution was added to 200 mL of 1 N NH4OH. The phases were separated, the organic phase dried over anhydrous MgSO4, filtered, and the solvent removed under vacuum. The residue was chromatographed over alumina with elution employing a 3:1 C6H6/CHCl3 mixture, and the collected fraction stripped of solvent under hard vacuum to a constant weight. This free-base solid can be recrystallized from benzene to give white crystals with a melting point of 87-92 °C. IR (in cm-1): 750, 776, 850, 937 and 996, with the carbonyl at 1631. The mass spectrum of the free base has a strong parent peak at mass 323, with sizable fragments at masses of 181, 196, 207 and 221.
> 
> This base was dissolved in warm, dry MeOH, using 4 mL per g of product. There was then added dry d-tartaric acid (0.232 g per g of LSD base), and the clear warm solution treated with Et2O dropwise until the cloudiness did not dispel on continued stirring. This opaqueness set to a fine crystalline suspension (this is achieved more quickly with seeding) and the solution allowed to crystallize overnight in the refrigerator. Ambient light should be severely restricted during these procedures. The product was removed by filtration, washed sparingly with cold methanol, with a cold 1:1 MeOH/Et2O mixture, and then dried to constant weight. The white crystalline product was lysergic acid diethylamide tartrate with two molecules of methanol of crystallization, with a mp of about 200 °C with decomposition, and weighed 3.11 g (66%). Repeated recrystallizations from methanol produced a product that became progressively less soluble, and eventually virtually insoluble, as the purity increased. A totally pure salt, when dry and when shaken in the dark, will emit small flashes of white light.


Piece of cake.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 21, 2009)

Yup. I Love It.


----------



## shepj (May 21, 2009)

hahah use my tek for LSD. 

ergotamine + NaOH -> lysergic acid
DEET + NaOH -> diethylamine
lysergic acid + diethylamine + peptitde couple reagent -> LSD-25


----------



## StreetRider (May 21, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Yup. I Love It.


Most if not all precursor chemicals are watched by the DEA. Even idodine is regulated. P2P has been banned/watched/regulated for years. Most of the chemicals can be/are used for Meth as well. Everytime the regulate a chemical someone like Uncle Fester finds a new formula.

I hate to say it but I believe a meth chemist claiming his work before a LSD or MDMA chemist.

But what do I know I sure can't make pounds of X or Kilo's of LSD on demand.

OF, and grinding up some seeds and extracting the LSA does not a chemist make.

Once again I know nothing. And freely admit it.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 21, 2009)

Wrong. Bad. But You've Got The Idea.  The Biggest Problem A Kitchen Chemist Might Face Is Inert Atmosphere Issues.


----------



## shepj (May 21, 2009)

Inert atmosphere.. generate N2(g) or H2(g).. or just buy a H2(g) tank at your local party store.. it's a noble gas, contain it.. you now have an inert atmosphere.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 21, 2009)

Inert Atmosphere _Issues._ Believe Me, Things Do Arise.


----------



## Swag (May 22, 2009)

shepj said:


> hahah use my tek for LSD.
> 
> ergotamine + NaOH -> lysergic acid
> DEET + NaOH -> diethylamine
> lysergic acid + diethylamine + peptitde couple reagent -> LSD-25


Seriously


----------



## meofcurse (May 22, 2009)

ecstasy is crap!


----------



## shepj (May 22, 2009)

Swag said:


> Seriously


yeah it is that easy.. it's just goddamned impossible to get ergot.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 22, 2009)

Well If You Think It's Hard To Get Ergot. Imagine The Extraction. Just Grow Your Own Rye For Ergot.


----------



## shepj (May 22, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Well If You Think It's Hard To Get Ergot. Imagine The Extraction. Just Grow Your Own Rye For Ergot.


yeap. It's difficult to get the fucker off of the rye so I hear, I also hear the yield is piss poor. 

Better, start with ergotamin (Cafergot or similar medication, extract from pills). lol prolly have a better yield.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 22, 2009)

Yup. I've Got Migraines And Occasionally My Doctor Will Give Me A 50 Pill Prescription Of Them. Three Refiills. It Kills Me To Take Them. But It's One Of The Few Medications That Actually Work.


----------



## pillowpants (May 27, 2009)

growwwww said:


> IM TELLING YOU, IF YOU DO ECSTASY YOU WILL BE HOOKED ON CRYSTAL METH AND HEROIN INSTANTLY!
> 
> 
> Its a fact, so no-one better say its not, im fed up of stupid people on this site saying shit about it ( eshfsodhfso )


 
damn lie that shit is fucking clown shoes. and if you want to know how to make x go take a semester of organic chemistry and google ecstacy synthesis


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 27, 2009)

Organic Chemistry. Awesome Shit.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (May 28, 2009)

awesome read.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 29, 2009)

LMAO. Indeed.


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 24, 2009)

after reviewing the synthesis I cant imagine you could make it in your bathtub. Idiot


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Sep 24, 2009)

You could probably set your apparati in the bathtub, but having a tub full of chemicals is not going to make MDMA, not to mention how unsterile most bathtubs would be. I am pretty sure the idea of making any drug in your bathtub besides methamphetamines, is a complete myth.

Peace


----------



## growwwww (Sep 24, 2009)

pillowpants said:


> damn lie that shit is fucking clown shoes. and if you want to know how to make x go take a semester of organic chemistry and google ecstacy synthesis


i was joking obviously 
plant di corn 
bless x


----------



## maurice*del*taco (Sep 25, 2009)

KaleoXxX said:


> Untrue. i have made my own rolls before when i wanted to make a little extra money. the important thing is knowing the difference between a roll and an ecstasy pill. rolls are pills made with 1-2 parts MDA or MDMA and 4-9 parts other stuff. your avrage roll is made of a small amount of ecstasy and is cut and mixed with other drugs to cheapen production. other drugs in rolls are usualy (in order of my experence) methamphedamine, caffine, cocaine, speed, Tylenol, heroin, DXM and (my favorite cutter) pain medications
> 
> so lets go through a hypothetical. things you WOULD need: a few mollys (pure MDMA very expensave) a pill press some kind of pill crusher and some cheap powder form drugs and a scale that weighs fractions of grams. the first and hardest step would be to find a good sourse for the mollys. then you break it all up and put it in a bowl to mix it. weigh out .1-.5 of powdery MDMA/drug mix and dump it into the pill presser. it is more convincing if you have a symbol that is well known, but blanks ar ok for a first timer, its a bitch to make them and a "trademarked brand" symbol can be hard to get. the symbol goes on the bottom of the presser underneath (or on both sides for Gs up hoes down) of the powder. then you just press the pill and whalah! you have you first homemade roll. the first time i did this was years before i took any chemistry courses. it is easier to make rolls than it is to synthisize ecstasy as you dont need knowlage of chemistry or a lab for that matter.
> its prity simple, but also not widespread knowlage. i just hope i didnt ruin someones busness by posting this.
> ...


dude he means make it from scratch. not just buying shitty pills and some good pills and pressing them together to make shitty pills. your better off buying alot of them at 1 dollar a peice and selling them for 5 ,7 or 10 dollars haha


----------



## shepj (Sep 26, 2009)

Mr.KushMan said:


> You could probably set your apparati in the bathtub, but having a tub full of chemicals is not going to make MDMA, not to mention how unsterile most bathtubs would be. I am pretty sure the idea of making any drug in your bathtub besides methamphetamines, is a complete myth.
> 
> Peace


you can make a lot of drugs in your bathtub if you bring your chem toys in there.. but who the fuck wants to make drugs on the shitter? That is some legit nasty shit. You cook food in a kitchen, make the drugs there! lol


----------



## tebor (Sep 26, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *KaleoXxX*
> _Untrue. i have made my own rolls before when i wanted to make a little extra money. the important thing is knowing the difference between a roll and an ecstasy pill. rolls are pills made with 1-2 parts MDA or MDMA and 4-9 parts other stuff. your avrage roll is made of a small amount of ecstasy and is cut and mixed with other drugs to cheapen production. other drugs in rolls are usualy (in order of my experence) methamphedamine, caffine, cocaine, speed, Tylenol, heroin, DXM and (my favorite cutter) pain medications
> 
> so lets go through a hypothetical. things you WOULD need: a few mollys (pure MDMA very expensave) a pill press some kind of pill crusher and some cheap powder form drugs and a scale that weighs fractions of grams. the first and hardest step would be to find a good sourse for the mollys. then you break it all up and put it in a bowl to mix it. weigh out .1-.5 of powdery MDMA/drug mix and dump it into the pill presser. it is more convincing if you have a symbol that is well known, but blanks ar ok for a first timer, its a bitch to make them and a "trademarked brand" symbol can be hard to get. the symbol goes on the bottom of the presser underneath (or on both sides for Gs up hoes down) of the powder. then you just press the pill and whalah! you have you first homemade roll. the first time i did this was years before i took any chemistry courses. it is easier to make rolls than it is to synthisize ecstasy as you dont need knowlage of chemistry or a lab for that matter.
> ...


I cant beleive he admitted being responsible for some of the shitty cocktail ex on the market.
[youtube]n7zfnbdyAW8[/youtube]


and here is a link for anyone stupid enough to beleive there is heroin in ex pills. http://www.ecstasydata.org/
it is extremely rare to even find coke in one. actually out of several thousand only 18 had cocaine
you can search by state and glad to see most ex in Texas contains mdma


----------



## sonoma (Sep 28, 2009)

peacemane420 said:


> people make that shit in there bathtubs man hahhaahha


 your so fucking hot


----------



## HipE (Sep 28, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> You Guys Have Got Some Bad Minds.


 for real. this makes me scared to buy drugs from people. 
stop being so fucking SHADY!!!! get your shit done right.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

hom36rown said:


> he is talking about actually synthesizing mdma, you are just talking about pressing stuff you bought into a pill. Also, there are no heroin pills, and very very rarely are there ever any cocaine pills.



Stomach acid dissolves cocaine before it can reach the bloodstream. you can orally ingest it but you need to let it sit in your mouth so it absords into your bloodstream eating doesnt do much..


----------



## linkkid22 (Sep 28, 2009)

growwwww said:


> IM TELLING YOU, IF YOU DO ECSTASY YOU WILL BE HOOKED ON CRYSTAL METH AND HEROIN INSTANTLY!
> 
> 
> Its a fact, so no-one better say its not, im fed up of stupid people on this site saying shit about it ( eshfsodhfso )



I've done E about 5-7 times. All within at least a month of each other if not more. And the most in a night was about 10, and they were not that dirty at all considering the guy who gets them takes them as well. It's not addicting unless you have a addictive personality and/or you're getting shit pills.


----------



## growwwww (Sep 29, 2009)

linkkid22 said:


> I've done E about 5-7 times. All within at least a month of each other if not more. And the most in a night was about 10, and they were not that dirty at all considering the guy who gets them takes them as well. It's not addicting unless you have a addictive personality and/or you're getting shit pills.


i was joking mate...


----------



## Dysprositos (Sep 29, 2009)

Try a web search on Rhodium synthesizes. There are archives part of the erowid site from a DEA agent's methods. If you can get the materials and have some Chemistry knowledge then this site will guarantee that you will be able to get your product. I highly recommend it over any forum. This site is actual synthesises from step 1 to final step. It has other methods other than just MDMA, such as opiates, etc... I will look later for the link.


----------



## MediMaryUser (Sep 29, 2009)

i had some purple pills(just wellbutrin)

and i thought about crushing them and mixin that shit with some caffeine and maybe some other shit or dxm or something and callin it thizz but i didnt hahah


----------



## Quickee (Sep 30, 2009)

i see everyone is off the subject..ive research trying to actually make mda and there are a few chemicals you need that are almost impossible to get unless you are a chemist or teacher of some sort..i do not remember the names..also the equipment u actually need (not a pill press that everyone keeps going on abotu) but the gas burners and vacums and test tubes are way over priced..it was almost a lost cause


----------



## Quickee (Sep 30, 2009)

there are a few good books ive read on how to make it i got off the internet..you might wanna look into those..and decided for yourself if its something you could acheieve but if you dont have a degree in something like this is highly doubtful sry brah.. i guess if u wana make some cheap stuff like everyone is alking about and cut it then go ahead but defeats the purpose of bringin the good pills back in..oh god how i miss them...ALLL shit now


----------



## Dysprositos (Sep 30, 2009)

This is the link I was talking about. Almost everything there is to know about the synthesis of drugs.
http://www.erowid.org/archive/rhodium/chemistry/index.html


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 30, 2009)

I dunno if this applies to anything here or not but:

More and more ecstacy pills are not being made with MDMA at all. They are being made from combining two stimulants called BZP and TFMPP. By themselves, these chemicals reportedly dont do much. but when combined they create an ecstacy like effect.

Then theres always MDMA mixed with meth or painkillers. Ive heard of coke pills being sold as exstacy, as well as repressed oxycottin. I've bought vitamin fills with butterflies on them that look exactly like xtc. 

Molly is where its at though.


----------



## shepj (Sep 30, 2009)

Yeh.. a lot of pills have pipes (piperazines) in them nowadays, it's not solely limited to BZP and TFMPP those are just the common ones. But you're right, BZP by itself a lot of ppl do not care for, but mixed with TFMPP it is supposed to be similar to E. 

Meth and/or amphetamines being a cut in E is pretty common, so I have seen. But the coke thing is rare (I'd say it's a myth but it's happened once or twice).. what I have noticed, is that people put lidocaine or benzocaine in pills occasionally (prolly for the guys who snort E), I chewed up a roll and my mouth went numb and I was like.. "Ah lidocaine!" lol. 

I wouldn't worry bout buying OC as E.. OC is expensive compared to E. How much is a gram of MDMA? Like $100-250/g (so erowid says).. I mean an OC-80 in some places sells for $100 (I know that is very steep, but it's an example).. so it wouldn't be cost efficient to press oxycodone and sell it as e.


----------



## Motorcycles&weed<3 (May 16, 2010)

if i was to start going to college to become an organic chemist is it possible i could steal everything i possibly need from my school to make that shit proper as if not to red flag anything or would my best bet be to rob all the supplies n chemicals


----------



## jahjah kush (May 16, 2010)

cycles you would undoubtedly be caught but you can try!


----------



## Disco Pwnstar (May 16, 2010)

haha the age old raver question, my friend you need Safrole Oil. its was used in perfumes back in the day, im not really sure what its "legal" application is today. without it your fucked.


----------



## Disco Pwnstar (May 16, 2010)

haha oc in x, i gotta write that down. lol. oc is a dollar per milligram, $80 for 80mg, thats like finding gold in your copper considering a triple stack goes between 10-20 bucks.


----------



## Syke1 (May 16, 2010)

I bet you could make a ghetto pill press with a vice,some sort of cast for the pills to load binders and actives in, and an extended handle (around 10 ft to increase leverage) and a couple buddies pushing on it. That could probably create around a thousand psi or more. But that is by no way an effective meathod for churning out pills by the thousands. And I'm pretty sure commercial pill presses are all registed with the dea or some shit.


----------



## shepj (May 16, 2010)

Disco Pwnstar said:


> my friend you need Safrole Oil.


Isn't Safrole, "sassafras oil"?



Disco Pwnstar said:


> im not really sure what its "legal" application is today.


it is very hard to get, but I would imagine they use it for perfumes still.



Disco Pwnstar said:


> without it your fucked.


Not really.


----------



## Disco Pwnstar (May 16, 2010)

shepj said:


> Isn't Safrole, "sassafras oil"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


safrole oil is derived from sassafras, just cause you have sassafras doesnt mean its potent enough to make oil in its natural state,and is also called shikimol. since american sassafras isnt that potent, most of the supply comes from milan burma in the golden triangle. i dont think there is an american chemist that can compete with how cheaply these countries can produce drugs. usually the safrole comes into mexico through ports from the golden triangle, mexican cartels process the safrole and press up the pills to be smuggled into the u.s. i would suggest reading anything by Strike, here's a link to Total Synthesis II,
http://www.scribd.com/doc/7797565/Total-Synthesis-II-Strike 

at the United Nations Convention Against Illicit Traffic in Narcotic Drugs and Psychotropic Substances safrole was scheduled as a List 1 Narcotic.


----------



## neohippy (May 16, 2010)

I think there are actually synthetic chemicals, along the lines of analogues, that can be used as precursors. Shepj probably knows alot more about that than me though.


----------



## whiteflour (May 17, 2010)

Syke1 said:


> I bet you could make a ghetto pill press with a vice,some sort of cast for the pills to load binders and actives in, and an extended handle (around 10 ft to increase leverage) and a couple buddies pushing on it. That could probably create around a thousand psi or more. But that is by no way an effective meathod for churning out pills by the thousands. And I'm pretty sure commercial pill presses are all registed with the dea or some shit.


A bottle jack or bearing press is all you need. Something high volume low pressure. Then you find someone with access to a cnc machine to mill you fancy shmancy die and you're set.


----------



## o2ezz (May 17, 2010)

Exctasy comes from 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif]Clandestine laboratories operating throughout Western Europe, primarily the Netherlands and Belgium, manufacture significant quantities of the drug in tablet, capsule, or powder form. Although the vast majority of MDMA consumed domestically is produced in Europe, a limited number of MDMA labs operate in the United States. In addition, in recent years, Israeli organized crime syndicates, some composed of Russian exiles associated with Russian organized crime syndicates, have forged relationships with Western European traffickers and gained control over a significant share of the European market. The Israeli syndicates are currently the primary source to U.S. distribution groups.[/FONT] 


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif]Overseas MDMA trafficking organizations smuggle the drug in shipments of 10,000 or more tablets via express mail services, couriers aboard commercial airline flights, or, more recently, through air freight shipments from several major European cities to cities in the United States. The drug is sold in bulk quantity at the mid-wholesale level in the United States for approximately 4.00$ per dosage unit. The retail price of MDMA sold in clubs in the United States remains steady at 10.00$ to 15.00$ per dosage unit. MDMA traffickers consistently use brand names and logos as marketing tools and to distinguish their product from that of competitors. The logos are produced to coincide with holidays or special events. Among the more popular logos are butterflies, lightning bolts, and four-leaf clovers.[/FONT]

You have to have a HIGH degree in so sort of chemical compund class. and be really really into science. If you can't make it now, youll never be able to. garenteed. unless your nextdoor neighboor lets you in on his secrete


----------



## shepj (May 17, 2010)

o2ezz said:


> Exctasy comes from
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif]Clandestine laboratories operating throughout Western Europe, primarily the Netherlands and Belgium, manufacture significant quantities of the drug in tablet, capsule, or powder form.




First off, I have only seen pure MDMA (molly) coming from most parts of Europe. Second off, I have never heard of Russian nor Israeli groups pushing it. Third, you didn't mention Canada nor China.. a lot of MDMA is produced in China, a lot is sold in/through Canada.




o2ezz said:


> The drug is sold in bulk quantity at the mid-wholesale level in the United States for approximately 4.00$ per dosage unit.





o2ezz said:


> [/FONT]


If you're buying in bulk, you're not going to pay more than $1-2 and that is pushing it. If you're actually talking about bulk, you're talking about them being $.25-.75 a piece.



Disco Pwnstar said:


> here's a link to Total Synthesis II,
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/7797565/Total-Synthesis-II-Strike


If it says you need Safrole, it is outdated.



neohippy said:


> I think there are actually synthetic chemicals, along the lines of analogues, that can be used as precursors. Shepj probably knows alot more about that than me though.


Tons, there are tek upon teks that do not involve Safrole. 

MDP2P is much more common, which can be obtained from a few sources (e.g. Piperonal).

Look at Rhodium's archive.


----------



## neohippy (May 17, 2010)

shepj said:


> Look at Rhodium's archive.


WOW, thats going to take more than a little time to sort through.

Cant believe ive never seen this, props dude


----------



## shepj (May 17, 2010)

neohippy said:


> WOW, thats going to take more than a little time to sort through.
> 
> Cant believe ive never seen this, props dude


They have a chemistry and pharmacology section


----------



## Disco Pwnstar (May 17, 2010)

yeah Strike's shit is pretty outdated. i just wanted to learn how it was made for giggles and shitz and had to start somewhere, i pretty much stopped pursuing soon after.


----------



## The Strokes (Dec 12, 2012)

Man u might wanta go and pass at the very least high school chem, then u might have the slightest idea how to make it.. For the pills u should go and buy some green and white panadol tablets, take both of the halts of, chuck the actual tablet in the bin, put the powder in, wet the rim of it and then let is dry


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Dec 14, 2012)

lol first post ever is on a thread over 2 and a half years old? Gotta pay attention to that shit man.


----------



## ANC (Dec 14, 2012)

Meth and heroin are probably nothing alike. Heroin is only found addictive by 1 in 4 people who try it recreationaly .
I dissaprove of both, except the pure H still has medical uses.... like if your wife gives birth... ask for the H, far better than the pethadine shit they sometimes offer.


----------



## JustAfter419 (Dec 15, 2012)

Wow, old thread, I guess for all the people who are still reading this and thinking about doing something of this nature, I can give you some tips: 

1){PRODUCT} People put *ALL* kinds of stuff in pills these days, I haven't, but I've seen coke, heroin, pharmaceuticals, MYSTERY powders, and TONS of RC's (research chems) from 5AIA, 5IAI, 4MEC, MDMI, many MDMx's, and SOOOOOO many other chems that haven't even been tested at all. Try to make a good product, not one that will kill or harm people. 

2){PRESS} http://www.ebay.com/itm/HAPPY-NEW-YEAR-TABLET-PILL-PRESS-DIE-MOLD-HARD-POLISHED-STEEL-BETTER-THAN-S-S-/251200206992?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a7cb2f890

3){BINDER/FILLER} http://www.ebay.com/itm/Microcrystalline-Cellulose-500-grams-Avicel-/320825922329

4){CAFFEINE} http://www.ebay.com/itm/Caffeine-Powder-5-5-Lb-2-5-Kilogram-Special-/290575650488?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a7a88eb8

5){BALLS} It's not an easy life, and you will probably turn your friends into your enemies.

As for consistency, take your filler/binder, and put a small amount into a cup. Press 10 pills with your newly purchased press, and weigh all of them together, to get a total. Then weight several, 1 at a time. Just to see what you are getting on average. If you use the press above, it will be a fairly consistent .3 each, or roughly 1 gram total weight for 3 pills. By this you know that you have 3 "points" in each pill, if you want to make your pills have 1 "point" of active product, then that would account for 1/3 of your total weight needed. Add in some caffeine for a quicker onset (less delay in feeling it "coming on" & said to be a slightly better let down later), say maybe half of a "point" per pill, making it 1/6 of your total weight, or half of the amount of active product you are using. THEN, determine the weight of the ACTIVE and the CAFFEINE lets call that (A + C = E), now we weigh out the same WEIGHT we got from E, worth of the filler/binder. MIX, PRESS, REPEAT. 

RECAP (on a 0.33 gram pill)
ACTIVE INGREDIENT 1 PARTS
CAFFEINE .5 PARTS
BINDER/FILLER 1.5 PARTS

and as a moral/ethical note, I ALWAYS ate 1-2 of anything I made before it ever left my house. I recommend you do the same, take responsibility and know what you are doing. 
BE SAFE, BE SMART, HAVE FUN
~419~


----------



## Vw90 (Sep 16, 2018)

Do you have email


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Sep 29, 2018)

peacemane420 said:


> people make that shit in there bathtubs man hahhaahha





JustAfter419 said:


> Wow, old thread, I guess for all the people who are still reading this and thinking about doing something of this nature, I can give you some tips:
> 
> 1){PRODUCT} People put *ALL* kinds of stuff in pills these days, I haven't, but I've seen coke, heroin, pharmaceuticals, MYSTERY powders, and TONS of RC's (research chems) from 5AIA, 5IAI, 4MEC, MDMI, many MDMx's, and SOOOOOO many other chems that haven't even been tested at all. Try to make a good product, not one that will kill or harm people.
> 
> ...


Nobody wants caffene in their MDMA. Sorry. If someone wants some "jittery" MDMA they can chase it down with some red bull. Some people are super-sensitive to caffeine also. Yuck. I miss the 90s when even all the press tabs tested "MDMA no other drugs found". I see those days are long gone.


----------

